# Word for the day  penurious



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

pe·nu·ri·ous
pəˈno͝orēəs

adjectiveformal

1. extremely poor; poverty-stricken.

"a penurious old tramp"

synonyms:    poor, poor as a church mouse, poverty-stricken, destitute, necessitous, impecunious, impoverished, indigent, needy, in need/want, badly off, in reduced/straitened circumstances, hard up, unable to make ends meet, penniless, without a cent (to one's name), without a sou; More

2. parsimonious; mean.

"he was generous and hospitable in contrast to his stingy and penurious wife"
synonyms:    mean, miserly, niggardly, parsimonious, penny-pinching, close-fisted, Scroogelike

Note- This word has two entirely different meanings both involving money


----------



## Ina (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Josiah, :wave:
We've all seen the the first definition standing around our cities and towns, and I know that the second definition has described me on several occasion, as I helped those around me not to become penurious.  :hide:


----------

